# 1995 diamondback topanga



## eblas2007 (Mar 11, 2007)

I just finished the over haul of th following 

: New shimano v-brake setup $120 Bike Barn

: Repacked the berrings $20

:Roll-ex 26x2.0 tire & Tube $40

Here is the story after 5 years of sitting on the shelf I decided that it was time to loose some weight. I started riding then it happened my derailleur wouldn't engage so Itake it in to Bake barn in copper field the tech tells me I should buy a new bike instead of repair he further added that he would give me a $85 credit for new bike hmmm no I don't have $600 to spare. I took the lesser of two evils and insisted that he give other options so to make a long story short I got v-brakes. He wanted to charge me well over $130 to repack to bearings so I go three of my good buddies to help me, my self, and I. This has been a good old bike when I got this bike in 1995 it cost $550.


----------



## MikeCordell (Aug 14, 2005)

That looks really good. Time to start putting miles on it again!


----------



## SkUG (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm currently rebuilding my 1990 topanga! i've worn the jockey wheels down to stumps!


----------

